
DeepSVG: A Hierarchical Generative Network for Vector Graphics Animation - hardmaru
https://blog.alexandrecarlier.com/deepsvg/
======
hardmaru
Paper on arxiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.11301](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.11301)

Github repo has code, dataset, pre-trained models, notebooks, interactive
demo:
[https://github.com/alexandre01/deepsvg](https://github.com/alexandre01/deepsvg)

